# Interview in Colima



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi folks - I am going to Colima 5/22/13 for an interview for an ESL instructor at Colegio Campo Verde. I had a Skype interview, and now have to do a demo teaching class. Any last minute advice? I have years of teaching expereince, so why am I nervous? Also, anyone around in Colima/Manz to hang out with? I am nervous as heck, and also nervous about the move. 

Has anyone had the dream to move to mexico and then get scared when it it coming to fruition? Thanks for your help. 

lane:


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

deborahc9133 said:


> Hi folks - I am going to Colima 5/22/13 for an interview for an ESL instructor at Colegio Campo Verde. I had a Skype interview, and now have to do a demo teaching class. Any last minute advice? I have years of teaching expereince, so why am I nervous? Also, anyone around in Colima/Manz to hang out with? I am nervous as heck, and also nervous about the move.
> 
> Has anyone had the dream to move to mexico and then get scared when it it coming to fruition? Thanks for your help.
> 
> lane:


 When I was in my 3rd year of high school, at that time in Brownsville, Texas but from the corn fields of Illinois, I knew in my heart I would live in Mexico someday. 
Fast forward a few decades, I am now 59 years old, and I made the move 11 years ago. Was I scared, not really because I knew I had skills and could return to the USA and start all over again. 
Being nervous and scared is a normal response, that is a good thing. You need to be aware of your classroom and surroundings. Be flexible in your teaching as you pick up the vibes from the school and the students AND the people hiring you. 
You have nothing to lose and following your dreams is the path to an enjoyable life.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only way I would be nervous would living on the volcano.......


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> The only way I would be nervous would living on the volcano.......


 So what volcano would that be?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> So what volcano would that be?



This one, I think:

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Nevado_de_Colima.JPG


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Thanks!*

It will be fine. It's just that so much change is happening now. My daughter is moving to Denver this week, I have the interview in Colima, I will retire soon. I have been to colima many many times as my husband is from there. 

My coworkers are SHOCKED!!! You are going to Mexico, and alone? Hope you are not sent back dead. After all the violence here lately? I was never scared in Mexico. Anyone in Colima want to meet for drinks or whatever?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This one, I think:
> 
> https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Nevado_de_Colima.JPG


 What! That is like being afraid of the boogieman. I live about 8 miles from an active volcano and has been for something like 200 years. Too bad we never see snow, that would be a good indicator , if it started to melt, that something MIGHT happen in the next couple decades.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

tepetapan said:


> So what volcano would that be?


volcan Colima,


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This one, I think:
> 
> https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Nevado_de_Colima.JPG


That is a photograph of Nevado de Colima. It is currently inactive. Very close to it is Volcán de Fuego, also called Volcán de Colima. It is currently active, emitting steam frequently. Its most recent major eruption was in 2005.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> That is a photograph of Nevado de Colima. It is currently inactive. Very close to it is Volcán de Fuego, also called Volcán de Colima. It is currently active, emitting steam frequently. Its most recent major eruption was in 2005.


When I posted that link, I didn't realize that there was a Nevado de Colima in addition to a Volcán of the same name. Here are a few images of the Volcán:

Volcán de Colima


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> When I posted that link, I didn't realize that there was a Nevado de Colima in addition to a Volcán of the same name. Here are a few images of the Volcán:
> 
> Volcán de Colima


I walked up Nevado de Colima a couple of months ago. When we were near the summit looking at Volcán de Fuego, it emitted a big cloud of steam. It was very impressive since they are pretty close to each other.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I walked up Nevado de Colima a couple of months ago. When we were near the summit looking at Volcán de Fuego, it emitted a big cloud of steam. It was very impressive since they are pretty close to each other.


That must have been exciting!


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think that the people are scared, though there are evacuation route signs everywhere. I know that alot of people actually hike up there. The volcanos are beautiful.


----------

